# Get realistic playback from Sibelius and Kontakt, without using a sequencer (free tutorial)



## almound (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm a writer and not a keyboardist, so I prefer to produce my music as Sibelius scores and then play it back according to rules I set up in Kontakt.
https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/111271689261263632311

I get the same realism from Sibelius sheetmusic playback as others get by using a sequencer and a MIDI keyboard. These are links to the tutorials:
Getting string samples to sound realistic https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLbJ3UqfveVHX6BK1hlLnclKx6xcyRbIHW
Getting string samples to sound realistic - Two https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLbJ3UqfveVHWwvMyd0I-g3mRp58y00flA

I've used the playback techniques I've developed in my tutorial videos to re-record my violin sonata. The sound you hear at my Youtube channel, Novaclassica, is simply the raw sound samples as it issues from Kontakt, merely balanced off according to dynamics and given just a hint of convolution reverb to brighten it up. This is the acid test of sheetmusic playback, the holy grail of electronic music creation, the solo instrument sample that people are most disappointed with. Was I able to make a breakthrough in sheetmusic playback? You decide. Here's the link to the violin sonata:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKXwLj4B4oA


----------

